# Hi



## Cathrine Cats

Hi,
I am Cathrine Cats I have a cute tuxido cat named Cathrine. You can call her Cath if you want to. Cathrine loves chasing mice!


----------



## Kitty827

Hi, and welcome! Is that Catherine on your profile pic? If so, she is so adorable! My cat had a three tuxedos before (Maybe even four, I can't quite remember,) I kind of wish that I kept one of them, but they all went to good homes. There is something I just LOVE about tuxedos! One day I'll adopt one.


----------



## Cathrine Cats

Yes,
That is Cathrine.


----------

